# HD7950 Vapor-x...Boost doesnt work



## max_snyper (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guyz, i have ran into this problem......its not a problem just a glitch from the sapphire side,
I m using hd7950 vapor-x oc with boost, V4 series bios, the problem is the card doesnt overclock when using second bios (that provides boost)
the core is stuck up at the base clock of 850mhz even with the second bios.......!
Submitted the ticket at support....can u guyz help me out here....?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2012)

Set Power On board LI to +20 and check whether it does work or not. And check the Temperature of the card too.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 28, 2012)

^^actually the second bios is a boost bios so...it has to work when load increases, without touching the LI ......!
Could it be the bios, thats not working properly?
and btw i checked the temps they are normal....i meant the core(58~65 on load),vrm 1& vrm 2 (89~65 collectively on load) when Li set to +10 (stable clock of 950mhz)
But it should be working as advertised (second bios).


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2012)

The whole series is facing this similar problem,I believe you have got the latest Bios. The LI has to be touched otherwise it wont work,or wait for a new Bios.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 28, 2012)

Will sapphire help in this matter....or do i have to flash to a newer bios,already avaliable v44,v45....techpowerup
I know it will void my warranty so not take that step...unless reply from sapphire
How long does it take to reply from sapphire when the ticket is created?


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2012)

Sapphire posted this on facebook couple of days ago:-



> SAPPHIRE Technology has just announced an updated BIOS for the first release of its award winning HD 7950 Vapor-X edition (part number 299-2E210-201SA) which enhances performance by raising the AMD PowerTune specifications to allow higher and more stable clock speeds under load. It is recommended that all users of this product download this BIOS version and upgrade their card for optimum performance. Later releases of the card already have this feature implemented and require no upgrade.




And here's the link to the BIOS:-

*www.sapphiretech.com/archive/drivers/299-2e210-201sa_634868704759898677.zip


If this is your card, better to update the BIOS.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks SKUD......Thats the part number i have got....!
And that will not void my warranty will it???


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2012)

Sure it wont! ^^


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2012)

Issue solved.....but will check temps and clocks today...and report back in the evening!!!!


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

Care to share how?


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2012)

Followed the procedure ....pp slides in the zip file, flashed and voila solved.....
Using gpu-z,hwinfo64 for temp verification......no need to run heavy benchmark to check the stablility
open gpu-z 
cllick on the "?" near the bus interface (it is used to check the bus speed for pci-e) 
click on "start render test" 
You will get all the results,while running the test
ON full load:

core (950mhz) bios-2 ....temp 60~66c
vrm 1 temp.......77c(max)
vrm 2 temp.......74c(max)


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice to hear that ur issue is solved. 
Can u plz try overvolting ur gpu and check if it is locked?


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 29, 2012)

nope......voltage locked...doesnt responds to voltage change...over volt or undervolt !!!!!
Does any one know how undervolt.....to bring down the temps(65~67c load)
Specially vapor-x 7950...!


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2012)

One more problem has arised...after flashing to bios 09(b1) & 0A(b2).....
Bios 1 lets the card to be over/under volted but....
Bios 2 doesnt let u change the voltage any how....
Do i need to re-flash it...
Btw im using trixx(4.4.0b) as well as Msi af latest....
Is there a solution for it...?


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

Ain't BIOS 2 locked?


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ Some people in the other forum are able to overvolt on the boost bios.....thats why i got confused...coz b1 worked as wanted and b2 wasnt working...!


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

AFAIK, B2 is locked so that you can't fiddle with it and if the first one develops some snag, you still have a working card. Dual BIOS on mobos works similarly.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey skud if it is locked then how come im able to overclock it ...but not fiddle with its voltage?


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

:scratching head: may be just voltage locked. ask google.


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 31, 2012)

no satisfying results there..thats why i was asking here...!


Have a look here skud:
look for post number #19.

*forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18449100


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2012)

That's good. Download and check.


----------

